# Industry News: FujiFilm Announces the Instax Square SQ6



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2018)

```
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., May 14, 2018</strong> – <a href="http://www.fujifilmusa.com/products/instax/index.html" target="article-0067965594"><strong>FUJIFILM North America Corporation</strong></a> today announced the first SQUARE format analog INSTAX camera, in the FUJIFILM Instax instant camera line, the new <strong>INSTAX® SQUARE SQ6</strong>, a sleek and sophisticated square format instant film camera for instant square prints. The square format film provides a wider photo range with 1:1 aspect ratio. This allows for more room to set the scene, enabling capture of the subject<strong>,</strong> its background and extending the range of artistic expression.</p>
<p>“We are very excited to bring our first square format analog INSTAX camera to market,” says Manny Almeida, President, Imaging Division, FUJIFILM North America Corporation. “The SQ6 is an affordable and attractive option from the INSTAX line of instant cameras to capture real-life moments with a creative twist.”</p>
<p>To celebrate the release of the new INSTAX SQUARE SQ6, Fujifilm together with iHeart Radio, will hold an exclusive, private launch event, “A Night in NY,” on May 15<sup>th</sup> at West Edge in New York City. The event will feature experiential spaces to create custom, photo shareable content to immerse guests in curated experiences with INSTAX cameras, including the new SQ6. Hosted by Z100’s Danielle Monaro, “A Night in NY” will also feature an intimate performance by singer-songwriter MAX, #1 hit song “Lights Down Low.”</p>
<p>Along with the SQ6, instax SQUARE black instant film will also be released. With its new black frame, users can enjoy added creativity, perfect for a wide array of DIY projects.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Available in Three Beautiful Colors</strong></p>
<p>The SQ6 is available in three stylish colors, Pearl White, Blush Gold and Graphite Gray.</p>
<p><strong>Variety of Features for Enhanced Creativity</strong></p>
<p>The new SQ6 is equipped with various features that allow users to be more creative. With auto exposure control, the high performance flash automatically calculates the surrounding brightness and adjusts shutter speed to capture both the subject and background with clarity, even when shooting in low light conditions, such as indoors or at a party. Three color filters that fit over the flash in orange, purple and green are included to add a pop of color to the images. Additionally, the camera can be set to a selfie mode which automatically adjusts focus and brightness. For added usability when taking selfies, a small mirror is located next to the lens to ensure accurate capture. Group photos are made easy with the built in timer and the added tripod socket located at the bottom of the camera<strong>.</strong></p>
<p><strong>Three Unique Modes to Capture Any Moment</strong></p>
<p>To ensure capture of any moment, the SQ6 offers three unique modes. The double exposure mode is capable of superimposing two images onto a single film when the shutter button is pressed twice. The macro mode allows users to capture beautiful close-up images of subjects as close as 30cm and the landscape mode can be used to capture impressive scenic photos.</p>
<p><strong>INSTAX SQUARE SQ6 </strong><strong>Key Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Available in three colors, Pearl White, Blush Gold and Graphite Gray.</li>
<li>Compatible with FUJIFILM INSTAX SQUARE film (purchased separately).</li>
<li>Picture size – 62mm x 62mm/2.4in. x 2.4in.</li>
<li>Retractable lens, 2 components, 2 elements, f = 65.75 mm, 1:12.6.</li>
<li>Inverted Galilean finder, 0.4 x, with target spot.</li>
<li>Three motor driven focus modes: Macro Mode (0.3m – 0.5m/1ft. -1.6ft.), Normal Mode (0.5m – 2m/1.6ft. – 6.6ft.), Landscape Mode (2m/6.6ft. and beyond).</li>
<li>Programmed electronic shutter release, 1.6 sec – 1/400 sec.</li>
<li>Automatic, Interlocking range (ISO 800): LV 5 – LV 15.5, Exposure compensation: ± 2/3 EV.</li>
<li>Electronically controlled self-timer with approximately 10 second delay</li>
<li>LED display with Shooting mode (auto, selfie, macro, landscape, double exposure), brightness adjustment, flash suppressing and self-timer mode.</li>
<li>Two CR2/DL CR2 lithium batteries.
<ul>
<li>Capacity: Approximately 30 INSTAX SQUARE 10-pack film packs with new CR2/DL CR2 lithium batteries.</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Tripod socket (tripod sold separately).</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong></p>
<p>The Instax SQUARE SQ6 will be available on May 25, 2018 in the U.S. and Canada for USD $129.95 and CAD $159.99.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

